# Help! Stuck tines on a Bolens 18618-01 Tiller



## pigseye (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi All,
My rear axle leaks so I wanted to replace the seals. But the tines are stuck on the tine shaft. 

I've heated it with a mapp torch, big hammer, soaked it with Kroil for a couple days, and tried a 7 ton pulley puller. Won't budge.

Because the shaft is serrated I think there is more surface area for rust to grab. See pics

Any suggestions? 

Thanks!

Nevermind!!! I got the tines off!

I removed 3 of the tines from the hub so I could get a real good grip with the pulley puller jaws. Cranked away a bit, added a little more heat and penetrating oil, and popped it off!


----------



## pigseye (Jul 21, 2016)

Nevermind! Tines are off. Whew!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Lucky break! Keep us posted on the seal installation. Add a picture or two and show us your handy work. 
Cheers
Bill


----------

